# Looks like I'm going to learn about DX (Destination Exchange)



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 23, 2020)

We have a 10k points reservation at Point at Poipu the first week of August that we expect will be cancelled due to Hawaii out-of-state quarantine rules.  We'll get all of the 10k points back, but under our current circumstances we can only save about 900 points into 2021.  So we will be in a use or lose situation.  

At this point it seems to me that the best option for us is to put the points into Destination Exchange for a Tier Credit, which essentially gives us a five-year window to use the points.  Seems better to me than dropping the points into II and trying to complete a reservation before Dec 31 of this year.  The DRI Destination Exchange Manual says that the Tier Credit program won't start until late 2020 - without providing a specific date for startup.  But in email communication with a DRI VC who seems knowledgeable, she says the Tier Credit program is up and running and I can deposit for Tier Credit as soon as I am ready - recognizing that there is a penalty for deposit after October 31.

At first blush, that seems to be a pretty good option.  Of course, that actually depends on being able to get something out of DX that I want to use. But I would have five years to work on that.  

**********

I've seen some discussion that a motivation for DRI in creating DX was in response to Marriott acquiring Interval International - the relationship with II thus yoked them to a competitor.  

But another thing struck me in looking at DX.  Namely,that DX looks as if might also be a platform for integrating Embarc into the DRI exchanging platform.  It appears that there are some considerations (legal or other) that prevent DRI from adding Embarc (nee Intrawest) to the Club as another "collection".  I assume that's the case because otherwise they would have done so, as they have done with all of their other acquisitions.  But by setting up DX as essentially another exchange company, they can probably work around what those issues are.  And that also gives them a general platform for handling other acquisitions. 

**********

An interesting thing I noted in reading through the DX materials was that DRI Club properties would not be available through DX unless the check-in date was less than 10 months out.  That, of course, is the same criterion for Club members reserving at Club properties that are outside the member's Home Resort Advantage.  Which sets up the question - how will DRI manage inventory between the Club and DX.  If a Club member makes a reservation through the Club outside their home collection, there isn't a fee.  But if DRI starts bleeding Club inventory to DX, then making that same reservation will incur the DX exchange fee (payable to DRI, of course).


----------



## pedro47 (May 25, 2020)

I thought you could save 100% of your points before June 30?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I thought you could save 100% of your points before June 30?


Yes - but laid against that is the cancellation policy.  I can bank 100% of points available up to June 30, but if I wait until then I will be less than 90 days before checkin, so I won't get back all of my points.  So I can bank 100% of the points I get back from my reservation, but I don't get back 100% of the points - unless I the quarantine is extended and the resort is closed.  

In that case I get back 100% of my points, but I will likely  be past the date at which I can bank 100% of my points for the year.


----------



## pedro47 (May 25, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - but laid against that is the cancellation policy.  I can bank 100% of points available up to June 30, but if I wait until then I will be less than 90 days before checkin, so I won't get back all of my points.  So I can bank 100% of the points I get back from my reservation, but I don't get back 100% of the points - unless I the quarantine is extended and the resort is closed.
> 
> In that case I get back 100% of my points, but I will likely  be past the date at which I can bank 100% of my points for the year.


Thanks, your explanation is right on point. Thanks you.


----------



## eggmansr71 (Dec 10, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - but laid against that is the cancellation policy.  I can bank 100% of points available up to June 30, but if I wait until then I will be less than 90 days before checkin, so I won't get back all of my points.  So I can bank 100% of the points I get back from my reservation, but I don't get back 100% of the points - unless I the quarantine is extended and the resort is closed.
> 
> In that case I get back 100% of my points, but I will likely  be past the date at which I can bank 100% of my points for the year.


Were you able to deposit them.  On a call today with DRI the rep mentioned they had implemented a program where you don't lose your points if you were not able to use them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 10, 2020)

eggmansr71 said:


> Were you able to deposit them.  On a call today with DRI the rep mentioned they had implemented a program where you don't lose your points if you were not able to use them.


Yes - I banked them into DX.


----------



## MidwestFA (Oct 21, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - I banked them into DX.


How did DX points work out for you? Were you able to find something decent to book?
 Did you have to pay any annual fees, or any other undisclosed fees? (I understand there's a $149-$159 booking fee for DX)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 21, 2022)

MidwestFA said:


> How did DX points work out for you? Were you able to find something decent to book?
> Did you have to pay any annual fees, or any other undisclosed fees? (I understand there's a $149-$159 booking fee for DX)


We used the points to book a 2-bedroom unit in Palm Springs during Presidents Week (3rd week of Feb) this year. The only cost was the exchange fee.


----------



## Duh (Oct 22, 2022)

Just to point out, it's called DEX (Diamond EXchange).


----------

